# Free Battle Maps and VTT token Generator



## Fatefulforce (May 30, 2021)

Hi, my name is Stavros and I am an Indi Author and huge D&D fan.

To promote my upcoming novel I have created a website where I have free D&D battle resources including Battle Maps and a free VTT token generator for your online D&D/TTRPG games.

To download HD versions of maps or use the free Token Generator for your personal games please visits www.thefatefulforce.com

The below map was commissioned for me by the fantastic artists Papergriffin






Tokens on the map were made with our own VTT token generator. Map in the background was made using Dungeondraft, Made with assets from 2-Minute Tabletop





I hope these battle resources can be of use for your games as they are for mine.

Thank you


----------



## Fatefulforce (May 31, 2021)

*Ferghail Ziggurat, Temple Battle Map | 114 x 100*​Map Created by Robert Altbauer at Fantasy Map and populated with 2-Minute Tabletop assets using Gimp by The Fateful Force​


----------

